# An ENFP in need of help!



## Notafollower (Jun 13, 2017)

So first of all, if you're reading this thank you for your time. I'll try to make it as short as possible. 3 yrs ago, i became friends with an ISFP who was a classmate & eventually started persuing me... Like really blatantly. We had a very strong connection, but at the time I was w my ex (big douche) who later found out he had been persuing me and proceeded to message the ISFP threatening him and what not. The ISFP approached me & told me about the situation but at the time i was very scared of my ex (who was psycho) & asked him to block us both. Once that happened he started ignoring me when he saw me on the streets (mind you he had a new gf too), but i was always very respectful since the day we met, so I didn't understand why he'd just look at me and walk past me without even saying hi. I messaged him to ask him why he wouldn't to which he responded with some resentment and a "is that all you're worried about?dw I'll say hi from now on" (he didn't). Anyway, fast forward to last year when i left my ex and decided it was time to sort things out. So I went to his house & as soon as he saw me he tilted his head and had a big smile on his face. We talked & it felt as though we had the exact sae powerful connection as we did at the beginning. Later we talked on the phone & both me and him agreed that we would stop talking for the sake of his gf. However a day later i ran into him and when he saw me he tilted his head & had a big beautiful smile (which i die for) on his face. So i decided id change numbers because I couldn't stand the thought of not having him... A couple of days later i see him again & hes back to ignoring me w a mad look on his face looking straight ahead with fists closed. Now he doesn't have a gf anymore & id love to sort it out but the q is: do you guys think he even cares anymore? Am i wasting my time? I cant seem to forget him completely...


----------

